# Psalms for Thanksgiving Day



## TexanRose (Nov 24, 2010)

So the invitations have been made, the recipes have been chosen, and the turkey is soaking in brine. I'm looking forward to having my siblings join us for Thanksgiving Day. I anticipate that our gathering will include some psalm singing. What psalms do you think especially appropriate for a day of thanksgiving?

Psalm 100 would be a good one, and the little ones could join in:
http://www.archive.org/download/Psalm100ToOld100th/Psalm100_Old100th.mp3

Any other Thanksgiving Day favorites?


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 24, 2010)

Psalm 147 is a good thanks-giving psalm, but I've never heard it sung before. The content, however, is very appropriate.


----------



## ChariotsofFire (Nov 24, 2010)

austinww said:


> Psalm 147 is a good thanks-giving psalm, but I've never heard it sung before. The content, however, is very appropriate.


 
[video=youtube;LB2efUp33B0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LB2efUp33B0[/video]


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Nov 24, 2010)

We have an annual Thanksgiving eve service and these are our psalm selections for this year's: 116B, 138B, 100A, 104A (selections from the blue psalter "Book of Psalms for Worship")


----------



## TexanRose (Nov 24, 2010)

austinww said:


> Psalm 147 is a good thanks-giving psalm, but I've never heard it sung before. The content, however, is very appropriate.


 
Yes, that would be a good one! I wonder if I could persuade my family to sing it yet again...we've just sung it several times lately.

Another good one would be Psalm 103.


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 24, 2010)

ChariotsofFire said:


> austinww said:
> 
> 
> > Psalm 147 is a good thanks-giving psalm, but I've never heard it sung before. The content, however, is very appropriate.
> ...


 
Oops! I _have_ heard this one before. My bad! Thanks.


----------



## TexanRose (Nov 25, 2010)

Tonight at church we sang Psalm 107 (and heard a very nice sermon on it too):

O that men to the Lord would give 
praise for his goodness then,
And for his works of wonder done
unto the sons of men!


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Nov 25, 2010)

Psalm 106:1-5 (Dunfermline or Warwick)
Psalm 107:1-9 (Newington)
Psalm 65:9-13 (Glasgow)


----------



## N. Eshelman (Nov 25, 2010)

Psalm 136. His steadfast love endures forever. 

Give thanks- 4 times in the psalm. 
His mercy or steadfast love endures forever- 26 times in the psalm.


----------

